# J7610 denials...help!!



## june616 (Feb 11, 2013)

We are a family practice and we have had a few claims where J7610 is not being paid when billed with 94640. They are different insurances coming back with this so that leads me to believe we are billing incorrectly. Should we be using J7620 instead? 

****EDIT*****
Nevermind, figured it out. The ins follows Medicare guidelines which state that J7610 is not medically necessary.


----------

